# ISO Best Rigs for White Perch



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

Not much fishing or catching for me right now, so am engaged in my winter version -- catching new equipment and new techniques to try this year!

Have caught white perch easily in past years on bloodworms (most reliable) and at times people shrimp (small pieces) and night crawlers. BWFB have worked, but not real well in early spring when water remains fairly cold. Am trying to avoid making special trips to a bait shop as few exist in the Rockville area -- although Walmart has been a great, and cheap, source of night crawlers. 

So, am looking for suggestions on artificials and other ideas, particularly from shore and for the deeper holes found in Bay tributaries -- such as the Potomac and Patuxent rivers -- that are accessible by small boat. Any ideas that attract and bring in the 'slab' perch are most welcome. 

Thank you in advance to all who respond!

-- Foodfan


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

If you can get over a decent hole in the Spring you can use bullhead minnows. You will get some big slabs on minnows. That is what always produced the biggest for us up at the old Fletcher's boat house in NW DC. 

I am now starting to add more lure fishing to my regimen and I believe that small shad darts work well for perch but I am not sure if you need to trim them with worm or grass shrimp for better results. 

Hopefully a veteran perch jerker will chime in.


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

*That's one place ...*

... I plan to fish this spring. Had some good days spring 2006 downstream from Fletcher's. Probably threw back 6 or 7 for every one I kept with my son. Those bloodworms worked great .... but $$$$!

Thanks Cygnus!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Grass shrimp are good bait for white perch and commonly found all over the bay. Buy a long handle bait net and give those a try.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i learned how to fish using lures in the wye river fishing for white pearch, i got it down to a science

spring, small white and yellow bettle spins, white most active, pause alot and cast into tress and structure

summer, yellow bettle spins are the most active, have caught perch on bigger ones that have reached 14 inches, anything really works in the summer, i like small rattle traps but rapalas work better

fall, same as summer, in addition try number 12 tonys so u can get an occansional rock fish

winter-fish deep and slow, use night crawlers on small hooks or try letting a bettle spin actually sit on the bottom, reel then let it sit again

this is just a couple that work, ive used almost everything on perch and they will hit anything any given day, also you never no what ur going to catch in additon to white perch, catfish, shad, bream, rockfish and even a 4 inch flounder once

i miss maryland


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

If you've got a small boat , you can score big on white perch all winter long . Launch at the Rt 4 Bridge in Solomons and just start heading straight out under the bridge . A good depth finder is imperative for perch this time of year as they will be schooled up in very deep water . Cruise around the bridge area very slowly while keeping your eyes on the sonar until you spot a school . They should be in water from 60 to 90 feet deep . The best way to catch them is vertical jigging . The method is simple : Use a trout bomb , stingsilver , crippled herring or other jig or jigging spoon (Deadly Dick is a good one) , on the bottom and some sort of smaller jig or epoxy head fly on a dropper about 18" above . Motor upcurrent from the school and drop your rig to the bottom and drift back over the school all the while lifting the rig and letting it flutter back to the bottom . You can fill a cooler in the dead of winter with this method . Alot of times you can scale and fillet some perch and cut it into small strips and bait up double bottom rigs with it and the perch will slam it as well . Good flies and jigs to try on the dropper would be : Clousers , Lefty's Deceivers , Epoxy Head Type flies and a 1/8 oz jig head with a 3" Berkley Power Grub in Natural/Chartreuse Tail or color of choice . When I lived in Rockville I used to fish Solomons on a weekly basis and often had the whole river to myself . It is an easy and very productive way to get some much needed winter pullage .


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

fishbait said:


> Grass shrimp are good bait for white perch and commonly found all over the bay. Buy a long handle bait net and give those a try.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Maybe this will get you motivated :


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> i learned how to fish using lures in the wye river fishing for white pearch, i got it down to a science
> 
> spring, small white and yellow bettle spins, white most active, pause alot and cast into tress and structure
> 
> ...


 I love catching them on spinner baits and small crankbaits . I grew up Fishing Fletcher's Boat House and attended many an annual perch fry with Joe Fletcher doing the cooking . A bunch of us regulars would catch and fillet a bunch of perch over a few weeks and donate them for the fry . During the spring spawning run you can catch them on just about anything, but larger jigs , bull minnows and cut herring will get the bigger fish . I was using a Sabiki Rig to catch herring there and was catching perch 5 and 6 at a time ! They can really get thick in there at times . If I had to use just one rig for them there it would be a hand tied double bottom rig . Tie two 3 inch dropper loops about 16 inches apart . Put a 1/8 round jig head on each loop tipped with 3 inch Power Grub . Loop on bottom for sinker . I usually attach my sinker to the loop with a rubber band if I'm fishing the rockier areas as it will allow me to break off easily and retain my jigs . When the fish move fairly shallow in the evening , a white beetle spin or even larger spinner bait cast to the shoreline will usually draw strikes from perch , bass and rockfish . I love perch fishing !


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Joe Flethcher , The Perch Master :


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

If you can get over a deep hole of water where their holding, just use an 1 to 2 oz inline sinker with a treble hook. Just use an split ring to connect the hook to the sinker.

That's what I used this summer and I couldn't keep them off my hook.

- Dae


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Dae said:


> If you can get over a deep hole of water where their holding, just use an 1 to 2 oz inline sinker with a treble hook. Just use an split ring to connect the hook to the sinker.
> 
> That's what I used this summer and I couldn't keep them off my hook.
> 
> - Dae


I make my trout bombs out of in-line sinkers but I use a single bucktail dressed hook . Alot easier to get the fish off and less chance of getting a hook in you . I'll tie the same type of bomb on larger in-lines and they will crush seabass at certain times .


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

*Great suggestions ...*

... to get me started. Old Linesides definitely has me thinking about a trip to Solomons -- although not in today's frigid weather.

I had heard some good perch holes are located near Route 4 bridge. Your advice provides some much needed detail. Turns out I do have a small boat and a simple depth/fish-finder. Have a 10 foot Porta-bote, which should work well -- but folding and unfolding is tough in very cold weather. Just curious -- do perch at this location have any tide preferences?

Looks like next stop is shopping for some jigs, small spinners and teasers. Watch for future posts for results when weather gets at least a little bit warmer.

Also, great photos! Makin' me hungry!!

-- Foodfan


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

mmmmm white perch,I mean STRIPER BAIT in the James in the spring.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Try these rigs and you can't go wrong . That orange Fuzzy Grub has nailed alot of perch as well . The flies I tie myself but similar ones are available at places like Anglers . Notice I have a snap on the bottom for easy change out . The whole rig has a loop at the top for attaching to my swivel and braided line . If they're very deep braided line is a must for getting down quickly and feeling the bite . Try around the bridge and up to the deep water around Point Patience . Tide doesn't matter that much as long as it's moving . Good luck !


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

old linesides said:


> I love catching them on spinner baits and small crankbaits . I grew up Fishing Fletcher's Boat House and attended many an annual perch fry with Joe Fletcher doing the cooking . A bunch of us regulars would catch and fillet a bunch of perch over a few weeks and donate them for the fry . During the spring spawning run you can catch them on just about anything, but larger jigs , bull minnows and cut herring will get the bigger fish . I was using a Sabiki Rig to catch herring there and was catching perch 5 and 6 at a time ! They can really get thick in there at times . If I had to use just one rig for them there it would be a hand tied double bottom rig . Tie two 3 inch dropper loops about 16 inches apart . Put a 1/8 round jig head on each loop tipped with 3 inch Power Grub . Loop on bottom for sinker . I usually attach my sinker to the loop with a rubber band if I'm fishing the rockier areas as it will allow me to break off easily and retain my jigs . When the fish move fairly shallow in the evening , a white beetle spin or even larger spinner bait cast to the shoreline will usually draw strikes from perch , bass and rockfish . I love perch fishing


Great info Linesider! I grew up in DC and did the same thing.  Used to be at the fish fries with Joe F, Danny W., Mark Binsted and the others. What time! Sometimes would sneak out early from school, rods in hand and go grab a boat for an afternoon/evening of fishing on the river. Love that gorge. 

After the perch came in, we would fish for shad, and then there was the old crappie tree sunk in the cove there at Fletchers. What a great time growing up in DC and fishing at Fletchers. :fishing:


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Fishbreath said:


> Great info Linesider! I grew up in DC and did the same thing.  Used to be at the fish fries with Joe F, Danny W., Mark Binsted and the others. What time! Sometimes would sneak out early from school, rods in hand and go grab a boat for an afternoon/evening of fishing on the river. Love that gorge.
> 
> After the perch came in, we would fish for shad, and then there was the old crappie tree sunk in the cove there at Fletchers. What a great time growing up in DC and fishing at Fletchers. :fishing:


 I know Danny Ward very well and still stay in touch with Joe and Ray . How about this guy ? Do you remember him ? Probably one of the best fishermen I've ever met and ties the meanest small bucktails for perch . Take a guess :


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Another good place to fish from a small boat is the Chalk Point Power Plant discharge. You can put in at the Benedict Bridge and go a mile upstream and look for the warm water canal on your left . You can slay them there . The colder the better because they will be generating more hot water . Some big stripers can be caught here as well all winter long . The water is shallow here and a smartly fished 1/4 oz jig trimmed with a white twister tail will get perch and rock . Alot of catties here as well and some fresh shrimp on a bottom rig will get them.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Mr. Teehan


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

That is the ole Dicky Dog himself . That walleye was caught while he was jigging one of his "Dicky Jigs" . He is one of the nicest guys you could ever meet . We used to have contests to see who caught more with bait or artificials . Anyway , I lived in North Potomac and in my back yard was a small creek called Rich Branch . I'd put out these minnow traps and catch these huge creek chubs I'd take them down to the river and catch these monster perch right next to him but he would never stoop so low as to use bait ! We both caught plenty of big perch but he always managed to out fish me in the long run


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*A Shad Dart or Beetle Spin sweetened with a kernel of corn.

Cheap and effective.

Try it with a "stick" bobber when in water under 10' deep.

Cold water requires a very slow retrieve.*


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

old linesides said:


> That is the ole Dicky Dog himself . That walleye was caught while he was jigging one of his "Dicky Jigs" . He is one of the nicest guys you could ever meet . We used to have contests to see who caught more with bait or artificials . Anyway , I lived in North Potomac and in my back yard was a small creek called Rich Branch . I'd put out these minnow traps and catch these huge creek chubs I'd take them down to the river and catch these monster perch right next to him but he would never stoop so low as to use bait ! We both caught plenty of big perch but he always managed to out fish me in the long run



Very good read...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

old linesides said:


> That is the ole Dicky Dog himself . That walleye was caught while he was jigging one of his "Dicky Jigs" . He is one of the nicest guys you could ever meet . We used to have contests to see who caught more with bait or artificials . Anyway , I lived in North Potomac and in my back yard was a small creek called Rich Branch . I'd put out these minnow traps and catch these huge creek chubs I'd take them down to the river and catch these monster perch right next to him but he would never stoop so low as to use bait ! We both caught plenty of big perch but he always managed to out fish me in the long run


Agreed, a real good guy. I'm wondering if we have crossed paths once or twice before...That is a nice walleye he's holding. I remember when I caught my first Potomac walleye I thought it was a retarded smallie...LOL


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Danny and I went to jr. high and high school together - Gordon Jr. and Western Sr....


----------

